# Intermittent Starting Problem Xtrail 2.5



## shaun091382 (Jun 11, 2005)

I have a 2006 Xtrail BonaVista automatic transmission. It has about 80,000km on it right now...just recently started experiencing intermittent starting problems.

Sometimes when the key is turned over nothing happens there is no clicking everything has power going to it though lights, radio etc etc, there are times when the key is turned and sounds like the starter is turning but just not grabbing. 

I had the battery tested and it came back a little weak so I replaced the battery with a brand new one. I am assuming this is a starter very close to it's end

I am just wondering with the 2.5 QR engine...is the starter universal amongst the 2.5 Altima QR engine and 2.5 Frontier QR possibly even the Sentra 2.5?

I ask because dealing with local auto parts stores they only seem to have lookups for frontier, altima and sentra but nothing listed for Xtrail and they want to just resort to going to the dealer for the part.

Thanks for any input on this.


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

as much as I don't endorse Canadian Tire... at least they have the X-trail on the computer... go to them and see if they have it... then go shopping elsewhere. From my understanding the motor is the only thing common between those vehicles you mention... apparrently Nissan changed other parts within the assembley... why... beats me


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I had the same problem(starter not grabbing),went to the dealer and they said that the shift cable needed lubrication or replacement. 
It s been two years since that visit. I didn t lubricate or replace the cable,before starting the xt,i push the shift stick towards park. 
On the other way never had the no response from the starter.


----------



## shaun091382 (Jun 11, 2005)

Yes, I can confirm the parts are different throughout the models.

I have now replaced the battery and new starter motor.... the problem is still persisting. Its not a common accurrence and there is no other consistent factor...i.e hot or cold sunny/dry or wet. This just happens every now and then say once every 2 to 3 weeks.

Otomodo...I am not sure what you mean...they recommended you lubricate or replace your auto shift cable linkage? and you did or didnt? What solved your problem? 

Anyone else wanna chime in on this? You can now eliminate battery and starter from the things to check. 

Not a critical issue but a pain in the you know what.

Thank you


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

shaun091382 said:


> Yes, I can confirm the parts are different throughout the models.
> 
> I have now replaced the battery and new starter motor.... the problem is still persisting. Its not a common accurrence and there is no other consistent factor...i.e hot or cold sunny/dry or wet. This just happens every now and then say once every 2 to 3 weeks.
> 
> ...


I did not lubricate the cable,or replace it.
There s a switch(or a cable position module) at the end of the cable.If you re on park and the starter doesn`t start the engine,try to push your shift stick forward and then start the engine.
If this doesn`t work ,try to lubricate the cable or replace it.
Thats what the dealer told me when i had those intermittent starting problems.
I still have those problems,to avoid them ,pushing the stick every time before starting has become a routine.:givebeer:


----------



## jogz04 (Mar 17, 2010)

Make journeys between 15 - 40 minutes shut off i.e shopping and on returning the car will not start. battery seems fine, thought maybe a problem with the NATS system, reset the immob. on five secs off five secs repeat as in the handbook, worked fine on first instance now have to just keep trying until it eventually starts. Somedays do lots of short journeys & restarts no problem, others not so good usually in the most incovenient locations like shop forecourts etc.


----------



## shaun091382 (Jun 11, 2005)

Otomodo, yes I have heard about the control cable possibly having some slack in it causing a problem.

So you were saying the dealer had lubricated your cable but you do not personally do it yourself? 

I can see the location of the neutral safety switch. Did you have the same problem? I turn the key sometimes on very rare occurrence the starter seems to make a grinding noise like its turning over but the engine isnt. I stop turning the key wait 5 seconds and the turn the key again and it starts right up no noise or any other issue.

After the dealer lubricated your cable and/or adjusted it did the problem go away? how long before it returned?

I was thinking along the lines that if the problem was with the control cable having slack and not engaging the neutral safety switch...it wouldnt let the starter have power (for example nothing would happen when i turn the key say if one was to turn the key while in the drive position)

Is it possible that even though the control cable may have slack and isnt fully enabling the neutral safety switch it would allow some sort of residual power which is making the starter make this weird clicking/starting noise? 

I have already replaced the starter and had it checked again yesterday along with battery cables/terminals for corrosion, everything seems to be checking out fine.


----------



## shaun091382 (Jun 11, 2005)

**Update Solved Problem**

Solved my own problem...My particular intermittent no start (with starter grinding noise) is caused my by my transmission control cable. 

I was able to replicate the problem over and over. It will need to be lubricated and adjusted to remove slack from the cable itself.

Even though each individual position I shifted to (P,R,N,D,2,1) would change on the dash indicator and would line up with the floor console it seems Park position even though it showed in park on the console and dash is not quite making proper contact with the park position on the neutral safety switch.

I was able to replicate my problem by moving the shift selector all the way slowly down to 1 and then slowly back to P position...once I was almost back to Park position, I very lightly put the shift selector into the Park position, depressed the brake and attempted to start the engine this would result in the no start (starter grinding noise situation), I turned the key back to ignition ON, depressed the brake once again and pushed the Shift lever firmly ahead as far as I could and tried to start again and was met with success.

As mentioned I could replicate this problem over and over by moving the range of the gears down and then up and lightly placing the shift lever in the park position.

I will make an appointment next week to have the cable lubricated and re-adjsuted..should the problem arise after that...I will look into replacement of neutral safety switch and transmission control cable.

I also will note to determine if cable has slack in it...if you have a helper while one person looks in the engine bay down at the neutral safety switch while the other moves the shifter through the gears you can see where there may be play in the cable....I also I felt that myself moving the shift lever from P position down it was like once pulling out of P I could really almost skip right through R and N before hitting D,2,1.....D,2,1 had good resistance while moving gear to gear which should be the case with all selections (P,R,N,D,2,1)

Hopefully this might help anyone else suffering this same issue...it truly is a pain the @$$


----------



## TorontoSE (Jun 12, 2009)

This was happening to my sis 05 xtrail SE. It was the clutch fly wheel and it was damageing the starter so both had to be replaced. I think they had to remove the tranny thats why it was a $800. job.

Hope this helps

b


----------



## smarinelli (Mar 3, 2012)

*excellent information will save me $$$ for starter and battery*

I was ready to buy new battery and starter but this information will save me a lot of money. Great car but very expensive to repair. My main cabin heater cost me almost $700. Still love the car


----------

